# Clay vs. corn/pine/wheat litter



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Right now I'm using the Fresh4Life multicat clay clumping litter. It does the job and is a very good price (40lbs for 10$), but I hate how much dust it brings up whenever I scoop it or when my cats use it, and the tracking around the house is annoying, as I live in a 2 bedroom apartments. I have 3 litter boxes for my two cats, and I do scoop everyday. But when I have to fill up the litter again, the whole place smells like dust, and I hate to think of them breathing that dust in. I was looking into the Scoopable Feline Fresh litter which is made from the pine trees, the Swheat Scoop wheat litter, and the World's best which is made from corn. I want to make a switch to one of those litters in the near future, I buy my cat litter in bulk when I go shopping for it because I don't have a car, so when I get a ride I pick up more then one box of it. Right now I still have three 40 pound boxes left, but I switch the litter every other week so it will be done in no time. Anyways back to my point, has anyone used any of the litters I mentioned above? And if so are they any good, and do they actually work. I need something that has no fragrance and it's hard to find that on the market with clay litters, as most of them have the flowery scents. So I would really appreciate any insight to the natural litters and how well they work with multicat households. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

I have used the Feline Pine litter for more than a year now and I love it. No cloud of dust when filling the box or scooping, my cat uses it with no problem, and the tracking is minimal. Since the litter is just pine pellets, it doesn't have any added fragrance - just a fresh, natural pine smell. It does a good job covering odors as well. The cat urine turns the pellets to sawdust, so its good for the environment too. 

I just scoop the solids into the toilet every day or so, and empty the box about once a week. The other clay and clumping litters were driving me crazy b/c of the tracking and dust, so I'm really glad I made the switch.

Oh, I just got a 2nd cat, so I have a litter box in my bedroom right now. Using the same Feline Pine litter and the smell is hardly noticeable.


----------

